# was haltet bzw findet ihr an silikon brüsten oder push ups bh´s?



## umutderboss (10 Jan. 2009)

also ich finde silikon brüste müssen nicht sein ,ich denke es sollte eine natürliche brust sein . Gegen leichte push up bh´s hab ich in der regel nix^^ ....bin gespannt wie die mädels darüber denken^^


----------



## General (10 Jan. 2009)

Bin zwar kein Mädel,aber sollte jede so machen wie sie sich am wohlsten fühlt


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

Du möchtest wissen, was ich an Brüste halte?!?   
hihi!
Kommt auf das Mädel an, was sie so mit macht. lol1
Aber Silikon muss nicht sein. Gehört in die Badverfugung.


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mädel,aber sollte jede so machen wie sie sich am wohlsten fühlt



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.:thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (1 Okt. 2009)

Q schrieb:


> Aber Silikon muss nicht sein. Gehört in die Badverfugung.



genau


----------



## Charme (18 Juli 2011)

Silikon Brüste Päh  ich stehe auf Natur Pur.:WOW:


----------



## Elander (19 Juli 2011)

Ich finde natürlich auch am schönsten. Kann auch mal etwas hängen oder nicht ganz symetrisch sein  Finde es nicht mehr reizvoll wenn es "perfekt" und g,eacht aussieht.


----------



## Katzun (19 Juli 2011)

ich mag die plastik dinger nicht so besonders. da kann ich mit einem fussball kuscheln.... kommt auf´s gleiche gefühl raus


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2011)

Natur ist am schönsten, man kann an allem etwas schönes sehen .. :thumbup:

wer aber Probleme hat oder sich anders wohler fühlt und das dazu braucht, dann o.k., aber nicht um den offenbar weit verbreiteten "Größenwahn" mancher Männer nachzugeben. 

was anderes sind push up's z.B. wenn es dazu dienen soll, mehr sexy auszusehen, aber das muß auch die Frau entscheiden, ob sie das möchte, sich damit besser fühlt oder es meint, leichter zu haben, jemanden zu finden, oder Aufmerksamkeit zu erzielen. Jede(r) muß eben das machen, womit er sich besser, wohler fühlt oder es eben zu einer Wunscherfüllung führt.


----------



## tommie3 (20 Juli 2011)

Finde Natürliche am schönsten,wobei es auch ein paar wenige echt gut gemachte gibt.


----------



## didi0815 (20 Juli 2011)

Geht mir auch so wie tommie3. Wenn sie richtig gut gemacht sind, oder ins Bild der Frau passen dann ja, aber tendenziell mag ich NATUUUUUUUAAAARRRR


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

erfüllt beides seinen zweck


----------



## volki720 (23 März 2013)

So schön ist keine kleine Brust, die man nicht hat... (Tucholsky)


----------



## cw86 (26 März 2013)

Bei mir gilt "klein aber fein"
Silikon geht im Normalfall gar nicht.


----------



## cellophan (26 März 2013)

Eine schöne Handvoll Echtes, ist 1000mal erotischer als so ein Silikonball mit Hautüberzug


----------



## kundenfang (4 Jan. 2022)

plastik ftw


----------

